# Samsung SyncMaster 2343 - 23 inch



## audiotranceable (Dec 20, 2009)

Got this LCD for 225 after tax. What made me get this LCD was that fact that it has 2048x1152 as native resolution. This fits me because I'm the type of guy that likes the odd things I hate the standards

My Impressions are: *WOW*, I will test gaming on it to see if the lag and ghosting will cause a big effect after switching from a CRT 21"

*Pictures*


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

2048x1152 isnt odd. Its 16:9 standard wide.

But, ghosting and lag? I havent seen any. G

Gaming on it is great. Very awesome LCD for very awesome price.

I love mine


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> 2048x1152 isnt odd. Its 16:9 standard wide.
> 
> But, ghosting and lag? I havent seen any. G
> 
> ...



2048x1152 is higher than 1920x1080 which is a more popular resolution.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

True, but its not odd. Its a standard 16:9, just not normal because 1080p is the norm.


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> True, but its not odd. Its a standard 16:9, just not normal because 1080p is the norm.



sorry that's what I meant, it's still 16:9 but 1920x1080 if I wanted that I would just get a monitor for it. This one is higher which got my attention


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

thats what made me buy it too.

Im tired of getting a bigger monitor for higher res.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 20, 2009)

I have this one SAMSUNG 2343BWX.  What is the difference in them?  And yes I like it very much.  I hope you enjoy it


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> I have this one SAMSUNG 2343BWX.  What is the difference in them?  And yes I like it very much.  I hope you enjoy it



So far all I see is that his has 50,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio and yours has 20,000:1.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 20, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> So far all I see is that his has 50,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio and yours has 20,000:1.



Great, now I have to go out and get that one cause it's better!!


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 20, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> Great, now I have to go out and get that one cause it's better!!



wow how much did you pay?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

He paid the same thing i paid for ours. Thing is, ours was advertised as 20,000 as well but its 50,000.


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 21, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> He paid the same thing i paid for ours. Thing is, ours was advertised as 20,000 as well but its 50,000.



well he can tell on the LCD casing. If it says 20,000:1 than it's that but if it's 50,000:1 than like you said "advertised wrong"

anyways making a youtube video. It will be shortly up


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> I have this one SAMSUNG 2343BWX.  What is the difference in them?  And yes I like it very much.  I hope you enjoy it



Ive got the same one, very nice indeed


----------



## a_ump (Dec 21, 2009)

that contrast ratio is like bs isn't it? i mean that just blows my 1000:1 contrast ratio out of the water. Isn't there some gimmic to make contrast ratios appear higher? like that GTG compared to BTB?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

Dynamic contrast ratios are pretty BS for all LCDs- usually involves controlling the backlight to enhance contrast. I usually don't use it, esp on my HDTV. Standard contrast ratio is most likely 1000:1 or 1500:1 for this set.


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 21, 2009)

EH the dynamic contrast didn't catch my eye on this LCD. Fact that it has 2048x1152 got my eye

I hate kinda hate the small amount of lag from moving the mouse to the screen. My mouse is @ 1000hz & with my old CRT it was instant. This you can notice some lag


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 21, 2009)

I myself dunno what's up with sky high contrasts.  I have 700:1 on my monitor and I can see it just fine from a 45 degree angle.

Edit: Just recalled that contrast isn't about viewing angle.  Alright, well then, my monitor looks perfect with a 700:1 contrast.  There.


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a49N6nIhrzs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2010)

i just picked one of these up for $100 off craigslist. thing is brand new and sooooweeeeet!

now i need to sell my 2 old lcds to get another one before MC runs out.


----------

